# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مقالات مرتبط با برنامه نویسی VB >  کتاب های الکترونیکی آموزش قسمت های مختلف ویژوال بیسیک

## ehsanocx

با سلام به دوستان عزیزم
امیدوارم این کتابها به دردتون بخوره 
تشکر فراموش نشه

نام کتاب: آموزش کار با ریجستری ویندوز
سطح : مقدماتی ، متوسط
نویسنده : وحید نصیری
حجم:102 کیلو بایت
تعداد صفحه : 16

________________
دانلود
________________

نام کتاب : رمز گذاری ورمز گشایی
سطح : متوسط
نویسنده : وحید نصیری
حجم:25 کیلو بایت
تعداد صفحه: 6

_________________
دانلود
_________________

نام کتاب : نکاتی در مورد استفاده از فرم ها
سطح : متوسط
نویسنده : وحید نصیری
حجم:180 کیلو بایت
تعداد صفحه: 34

_________________
دانلود
_________________

نام کتاب : چند ریسمانی در ویژوال بیسیک
سطح : پیشرفته
نویسنده : وحید نصیری
حجم:84 کیلو بایت
تعداد صفحه: 12

_________________
دانلود
_________________

نام کتاب : مقدمه ای بر سیستم کد گذاری RAS
سطح : پیشرفته
نویسنده : وحید نصیری
حجم:94 کیلو بایت
تعداد صفحه: 3
_________________
دانلود
_________________

نام کتاب : استفاده از پورتها در ویژوال بیسیک
سطح : متوسط
نویسنده : وحید نصیری
حجم:134 کیلو بایت
تعداد صفحه: 9
_________________
دانلود
_________________

نام کتاب : تبدیل تاریخ سیستم به هجری شمسی
سطح :مقدماتی، متوسط
نویسنده : وحید نصیری
حجم:14 کیلو بایت
تعداد صفحه: 2
_________________
دانلود
_________________

نام کتاب : دستکاری منو ها با استفاده از توابع API
سطح :مقدماتی، متوسط
نویسنده : وحید نصیری
حجم:137 کیلو بایت
تعداد صفحه: 41

_________________
دانلود
_________________


نام کتاب :پخش فایلهای صوتی و تصویری
سطح :مقدماتی، متوسط
نویسنده : وحید نصیری
حجم:83 کیلو بایت
تعداد صفحه: 13

_________________
دانلود
_________________

نام کتاب :نکاتی در مورد استفاده از چاپگر
سطح :مقدماتی، متوسط
نویسنده : وحید نصیری
حجم:56 کیلو بایت
تعداد صفحه: 11
_________________
دانلود


نام کتاب :توابع ویژوال بیسیک
سطح :مقدماتی، متوسط
نویسنده : بهزاد راد
حجم:791 کیلو بایت
تعداد صفحه: 65
_________________
دانلود
_________________

نام کتاب :ویژوال بیسیک در N+1 روز
سطح :مقدماتی، متوسط
نویسنده : سید امیر احسانی
حجم:916 کیلو بایت
تعداد صفحه: 68
_________________
دانلود
_________________

نام کتاب :آموزش ADO
سطح : متوسط
نویسنده : جادوگر ویژوال بیسیک
حجم:91 کیلو بایت
تعداد صفحه: 10
_________________
دانلود
_________________

نام کتاب :راهنمای فرمانهای SQL
سطح : متوسط ،پیشرفته
نویسنده : شرکت پویشگران جوان
حجم:82 کیلو بایت
تعداد صفحه: 8
_________________
دانلود
_________________

نام کتاب :آموزش کیرستال ریپورت در ویژوال بیسیک
سطح : متوسط ،پیشرفته
نویسنده : in_Chan_nafar
حجم:499 کیلو بایت
تعداد صفحه: 11
_________________
http://www.mehriran.ir/files/VB/eboo...0With%20VB.rar
_________________

نام کتاب :راهنمای ساخت SETUP
سطح : متوسط
نویسنده : saeedsmk,craki
حجم:769 کیلو بایت
تعداد صفحه: 8
_________________
http://www.mehriran.ir/files/VB/ebook/VB6Setup.rar
_________________

نام کتاب :راهنمای مقدماتی برنامه نویسان بانک های اطلاعاتی
سطح : متوسط
نویسنده : شرکت پویشگران جوان
حجم:738 کیلو بایت
تعداد صفحه: 48
_________________
http://www.mehriran.ir/files/VB/eboo...ammersGuid.rar
_________________



نام کتاب : آموزش کامل نرم افزار InstallShield
سطح : متوسط
نویسنده : بابک احدی
حجم:2.35 مگ
تعداد صفحه: 20
_________________
http://www.mehriran.ir/files/VB/ebook/InstallShield.rar
_________________

نام کتاب : آموزش ساخت برنامه نصب با نرم افزارNSIS 
سطح : متوسط
نویسنده : مهدی نصرتیان
حجم:92 کیلو بایت
تعداد صفحه: 5
_________________
http://www.mehriran.ir/files/VB/eboo...20Learning.rar

----------


## kuh_nur

جالب بود متشکر ولی بعضی از این ها قبلا تو سایت  بودن ولی در کل ممنون اگه کتاب یا مقاله ای درباره وی بی و برنامه نویسی تجاری دارین ممنون میشم بزارین

----------

